# How to find the VPN host name or Ip address



## Wingnut7890

I have a laptop and want to connect to my domain from home. The users that I logon with does have the right to access the server via VPN.
When I setup the VPN on the laptop its asking for the host or IP name.
I not too sure where to find that info on my server (SBS2003).
When I do a IP config /all on the server I do see a RAS IP address from the router 192.0.0.0.1 and a subnet mask of 255.255.255.255. I also see the actual server ip address which is a different ip address than the RSA for example the server ip address is 192.1.1.2 and a sub net of 255.255.255.0.
Just to make things short all I need help with is getting the host or IP for me to access the VPN with my laptop thanks in advance.


----------



## error10

If you're accessing the VPN server from outside your internal network (which is, of course, the whole point!) then you want to use the external IP address to connect to it in your VPN client.


----------



## Wingnut7890

So the only thing I would need is to find out the ip add of the wan server? How can i look it up on the server if its not the wan?


----------



## reezin14

This should give you your external ip.
http://www.showmyip.com/


----------



## MXjunk127

Also, find out if your IP is static or dynamic from your provider.

I have VPN set up but I can't get a static IP at the house unless I pay a lot, so I wrote some script which pings a script on my webserver every hour, and using PHP I echo that ip out...so no matter where I am I can find my IP, if its been renewed.


----------



## shadowstrewn

I get a free static IP through my cable ISP Charter Communication. Here are some VPN pointers.

1) Make sure your router is capable of PPTP (point to point tunneling protocal). Needed for VPN.

2) Make sure to port forward (through the router) your VNP connection through port 1723 to your VPN server.

3) And for security reasons don't make your domain server the same as your VPN server.

Other thoughts: ISA is a good program to use for network security.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MXjunk127* 
Also, find out if your IP is static or dynamic from your provider.

I have VPN set up but I can't get a static IP at the house unless I pay a lot, so I wrote some script which pings a script on my webserver every hour, and using PHP I echo that ip out...so no matter where I am I can find my IP, if its been renewed.

http://www.dyndns.org/ Fixed.


----------



## MXjunk127

I used them back in the day...now that I have cable and I only go offline every few months, or when I change living spaces, I don't really need the service, the other way is adequate. Besides I am basically doing the same thing with my VPS. Thanks tho.


----------

